# Dylan still looking



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dylan is still needing a new home, poor boy not having much luck, hes a gorgeous b/w cat, quite a big cat but a softy, seems nervous of men, so would be better in a home with a lady as main caregiver, but not a bad bone in his body, unfortunately wont mix with my cats so he spends a lot of time alone, although i do keep popping into him so has a a cuddle , sometimes, he will go out into the garden, but makes sure my cats are not around first
He is good with litter tray if not able to go out, doesnt spray, and he is neutered


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was hoping there would be some interest in this lovely boy by now, hes very lonely and needs more human company


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish I was nearer to help you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a shame, he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Shame he's not had the attention of other threads on here, hope he finds a home soon. He's gorgeous


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope he finds a home soon. 

We have two already and only guys in the house or I would take this cutie!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There has been some strange developments, i had to take Dylan to the vet,as i noticed he had very bad breath, so looked in his mouth best i could, his poor gums were red raw, and he had a badly broken tooth at the back, i took him on friday , and explained how he came to be with me, the vet looked at his gums, and said he could possibly have FIV because he wasnt that old and had already lost some teeth, she also scanned him for a microchip, and i couldnt believe it when she said he was reported lost or missing about 3 years ago, 
He had somehow been taken to a cattery, and obvious;y was not scanned there, the place he went missing from is not far from me about 1/2 a mile,the cattery was about 3 miles away, the vet suggested i sign him over to the ESPCA but unless they could find his original owners he would be put up for rehoming,but if he was FIV positive he coulkd be pts,
I was upset and still am really as he is now in a pen again, when he was free to go out here, and came to trust me,in the vets he was shaking and cowering everytime he heard a door open or close, 
I had a message from the vet to say they had traced his original owners, but couldnt tell me anymore, 
I feel i have let him down, because he will be terrified all over again, but had to take him for his teeth seeing to,i had had some offers for him,but not suitable, either in town or with children, i had become resigned to keeping him, even though it was a case of keeping my cats shut in while i let him out or him in while my cats were about, but he loved going in the garden, never went away, which is a good thing, if he does turn out to have FIV , but i really think the condition of his teeth are down to his bad diet etc, as when i got him he was covered in scabs too, after some good food, worming and flea treating he was fine, i cant stop thinking how stressed he will be shut in a pen, and they are not very good i have heard
So that is Dylans story, just cant fathom why he ended up in a rescue miles from home and not scanned
I can only hope he has a happy ending now, his original owners might have other cats,and might not want him back. 
I have told the vet if hes rehomed that he would be better off with a lady on her own, no other cats and preferably no men/and that it will be worth someone persevering with him, because he is so affectionate, 
I only wish i could know what happens to him in the end,as i had got quite attached to him
Sorry this post is so long


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh dear, what a situation! Really have a soft spot for Dylan, he reminds me of my mums cat Charlie both in looks and personality by the sounds of it. 
I really hope he is negative.
It's a shame that after all you've done for him you can't be kept updated more. It sounds like the info you've been given is a bit vague and cryptic. 

Everything crossed that Dylan gets his happy ever after xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thats is such a shame for lots of reasons. He could have been returned to his home long ago. If the original owners don't want him, could you ask if you could have him back to try and rehome yourself again rather than he ends up in rescue? So sad when you've got so fond of him and want the best for him. There is so not a need to put an FIV cat to sleep as well so let's pray he hasn't got it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Personally i dont think he will have FIV ,i think its just that he was living rough for a long time, and wasnt fed properly, he was full of scabs and he had some hair missing on his legs, after proper feeding and a stress free life his fur grew back and looked healthy and shiny, the thing is i might hae had to pay for his teeth and gums being treated,which i would have done, if the vet would have let me pay in 2 or 3 payments, but as his owners had been traced i hope they would have him back, unless they had other csats by now, and if so i doubt he would settle,
He would charge past my cats even though they didnt bother, just looked as he hurtled past them, and looked round corners to if they were around
I am upset for him,because it took about 9 months of gentle persuasion to get him to be a lapcat, which he was in the end
The vet said if the owners didnt want him back he would be put up for adoption on the RSPCA website, i keep looking ,but not seen him
The vet did say there were fosterers who would look after FIV positive cats, 
Just hope he is happy


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Poor Dylan, and bless you Jaycee for taking care of this poor boy.

I so hope this has a happy ending, and the fact that he's chipped means he had a loving home and people who will be delighted to hear he's been found. 

I'll be following this thread to see what happens and keeping my fingers crossed for a good news.


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

i have everything crossed for you that you will get some news of him, it seems unkind not to update you when you saved the little guy and did so much to get him well, Do you think there is a chance the vet would pass your number to the owners and ask them to update you if you ask? if it was me Id want to update and thank the person who took such great care if him, fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh Jaycee I am so sorry to read this thread. I have followed your news on Dylan and so hoped he would get a loving home. After all you have done surely you will get to know the outcome of his situation.

Really feel for you Jaycee - keep everything crossed that this little guy's story has a happy ending x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry everyone ,only just seen your posts because of the likes on my profile
The vet did say sometimes they have people who will take in FIV cats, ,but i really felt bad having to put him in the cat carrier, because he hated it, and i had to scruff him, gently but he wet himself, i still feel guilty about having lef him there, but i couldnt not take him because his gums and teeth were in such a bad condition, 
I am going to ask on monday if they can at least tell me if he has been reunited with his original owners, but if they have other cats he might not settle, or remember them, 
His original home was only about 20 minutes walk from me, as it happens, 
I have no idea why the cattery he was taken to didnt scan him
I am also still upset that he was happy here, and even when i had offers of a home for him, i wouldnt let him go just anywhere and was always willing to have him back if he didnt settle, 
He was such a lovely nature and even when frightened never even attempted to lash out
If i can find anything out i will post, but the vet said if his original owners didnt want him back, he would be up for rehoming,and he hasnt appeared at all on our local RSPCA website,so can only assume he has been pts, if not reunited


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh this is just very very sad. I have a lump in my throat just thinking about poor Dylan who will probably be petrified. Jaycee please don't let them put him to sleep if his previous owners don't want him back. As you have had him for so long, they cant refuse for you to have him back. I would certainly chip in for his teeth and Im sure other members would too x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Jaycee - If it comes to it I am happy to chip in towards his teeth. 1will check for updates xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I do hope nothing awful has happened to him, he is such a gorgeous looking boy. Surely, it would be better for you to take him back if owners don't want him rather than go anywhere else. Hoping for good news.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't let rspca have him, if it comes to it I will pay transport courier and have Dylan with me.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Has there been any more news about Dylan?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only just seen the latest posts about Dylan, and you are all very kind, CC i am sure he wouldnt settle with you,as good as you are with cats,it has taken almost 9 months to get him to let me hold him on my knee, but he got to trust me, thats why i am so sorry and upset for him, 
I did ask my vet again the other day about Dylan, and her answer was, "you know i cant tell you,for legal reasons, but the RSPCA dont have him, i told you his original owners have been found" so i am hoping it is her way of letting me know that they have got him back, ,i did say if they have him and he wont settle, he has probably forgotten them [,its over 3 years sinde they lost him, ] i would have him back,
Yes i was originally looking for new home for him, and found 2 but both were unsuitable, one in the town centre, with a couple, but he seemed scared of men and too busy a place anyway, and another with a child and another cat, he was so distressed when i took him to see the first plcae,he cried all the way there, when i decided it wasnt suitable and brought him back he stopped on the way back, had to smile at that,it was like he knew he was on his way back here, i then decided i would keep him, he wouldnt go anywhere my cats were, but would look round corners etc first to see if they were around, or dash past them on the stairs,my never batted an eye and basically ignored him,lol, 
The strange thing is, before he went missing from the original owners he lived so close, that when with me he could have gone back there easily, but i gather from the vet that they have moved, dont know if they are still in this area or not, but they were only traced by having details of where theyn worked, still cant understand how he ended up in a rescue,not scanned for a chip though
I did get a message from my vet in an email saying thank you for looking after him, which makes me think he might have been reclaimed, i only hope he is happy, but i still look every day in case he turns up again

Thank you all again for your very kind offers, any more news i will update


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Once I was looking after a young stray cat about a year old, who arrived on my doorstep one cold night crying, and as thin as a rake. After 3 weeks of feeding him, he trusted me to let me pick him up and put him in a carrier. 

I took him to my vet who scanned him and found a microchip. Turned out apparently kitty had escaped 3 weeks earlier from a cardboard carrier in the vet's car park and run off. (My vet's surgery is about half a mile from my house). His owner actually lived 4 miles away. 

The one thing that did jar with me though was how thin the cat had been when he arrived, far too thin IMO to have been missing from home for only 3 weeks. 

Anyway the vet rang the owner who was apparently thrilled to hear her cat had been found. I asked the vet if she would please pass on my phone number to the owner and ask her to call me anytime. I stressed I needed to be reassured the owner definitely wanted the cat back, because if not I was happy to keep him myself. 

Pleased to say the owner phoned me a couple of days later. She sounded like a nice lady and she was immensely grateful to me for finding her cat and looking after him. She was astonished to see him looking so well, being a healthy weight with nice muscular back legs and a glossy coat. She asked me how I'd achieved that in 3 weeks! I told her how thin he had been when he arrived and how I fed him little and often, as much as he wanted (usually 4 or 5 pouches a day). 

It turned out she'd been feeding him only 2 pouches a day, nothing like enough for a growing cat. Anyway she gave me her address and said I could go and see the cat any time, which I did (once). I was happy to see the little poppet looking well and of a good weight. The owner said she was now feeding him 4 pouches a day, and she was grateful to me for putting her on the right track re: his diet. So I was very glad kitty was back with his owner. 

There might also be a happy ending to Dylan's story Jaycee. I wonder if the vet would pass on your phone number to Dylan's owner and ask them to contact you? They might be glad of the opportunity to thank you for finding him and looking after him for so long.


----------



## Janeylo (Jul 13, 2014)

Jaycee I feel for you as Dylan must have become such a large part of your life and then not to know for sure what happened. This time last year a very timid starving stray started visiting and was then with me every day for 8 months, albeit for the first few weeks just to grab food and disappear again in the cold and rain. Over time he became a playful healthy cat who was starting to become very affectionate and lived in our garden over the summer. Sadly I had to rehome him as our existing mog was irrationally terrified of him and was becoming terribly stressed. Although he was rehomed via this forum and I am still and always will be so grateful for all the help I had with that, the new owners never kept their promise to send photos and updates. I totally trust that he is now safe, happy and has his forever home but for a good few weeks it felt like a bereavement. I kept imagining him turning up as that sad, scared soul again and remembered how I bundled him into the carrier when he was enjoying play time, and sent him away. Not knowing does play on your mind. In the end we have to do what we believe is best for them and It does sound in Dylan's case that hopefully he is reunited with loving owners. Its wrong that after all the care and work you put in you ended up with no rights to even know what happened for sure, let alone a chance to readopt if necessary, but you couldn't have left him to suffer with bad gums. Well done for all you did for him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If I was told someone had been looking after my lost cat all that time, I would certainly want to get in touch and thank them. I think it might be worth asking the vet if they could pass your details on as you are concerned for him and would like to know he is OK.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a good idea,yes i will ask, but i dont know for sure if he has been reunited with his owners, only what the vet said made me hopeful he had, hoping it wasa sign from her because she couldnt legally tell me,she said the RSPCA havet got him, i told you we had contaxted his owners so really i am only assuming he is back with his owners,or it could be that he * was * FIV positive and so pts, so focussing on him being back with his owners
I do wonder why nhe was so frightened of men in particular, for months after i brough him hrere he hid under any cover he could find,he was in a spare bedroom with just a duvet on the bed,he hid under that,so i took it off and put a fitted sheet on the bed,just as a mattress cover,he even squeezed under that, then he discovered that the bed had a hollow base with sliding panels,so he hid in there,i really just talked to him and didnt attempt to get him put,just called him for food and gradually he improved
I have only just thought about this, but i wonder who named him Dylan, and what his real name could be, i have also wondered how if it is his real name if his owners put him in there as a boarder,as i have found out since that it was a boarding cattery he was in, and he was put in supposedly as his owner had died of cancer
I was in touch at one point with a lady who runs a rescue who was also looking out for a home for him, she deals sometimes with the RSPCA and must know thois boarding place as its not far from her rescue, i will contact her i think ,and see if she knows anything
The reason i feel so bad is that i had to scruff him up to a point to get him in the carrier, and he wet himself, so he was frightened, and that was the last time i touched him,in a bad way, and yes its like a bereavment really


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats a good idea,yes i will ask, but i dont know for sure if he has been reunited with his owners, only what the vet said made me hopeful he had, hoping it wasa sign from her because she couldnt legally tell me,she said" the RSPCA havet got him, i told you we had contacted his owners" so really i am only assuming he is back with his owners,or it could be that he * was * FIV positive and so pts, so focusing on him being back with his owners.
I do wonder why he was so frightened of men in particular, but for months after i brought him here he hid under any cover he could find,he was in a spare bedroom with just a duvet on the bed,he hid under that,so i took it off and put a fitted sheet on the bed,just as a mattress cover,he even squeezed under that, then he discovered that the bed had a hollow base with sliding panels,so he hid in there,i really just talked to him and didnt attempt to get him put,just called him for food and gradually he improved, and even let me know when he wanted to go out,
I have only just thought about this, but i wonder who named him Dylan, and what his real name could be, i have also wondered how if it is his real name if his owners put him in there as a boarder,as i have found out since that it was a boarding cattery he was in, and he was put in supposedly as his owner had died of cancer
I was in touch at one point with a lady who runs a rescue who was also looking out for a home for him, she deals sometimes with the RSPCA and must know thois boarding place as its not far from her rescue, i will contact her i think ,and see if she knows anything
The reason i feel so bad is that i had to scruff him up to a point to get him in the carrier, and he wet himself, so he was frightened, and that was the last time i touched him,in a bad way, and yes its like a bereavment really


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Being FIV positive should not be a death sentence. We have quite a few FIV+ cats at the Shelter, and occasionally one gets homed as an indoor cat and an 'only' cat. Those who don't get adopted will stay in the sanctuary at the shelter the rest of their lives. 

I really do think you should do all you can to try and find out what has happened to Dylan. You may not have any legal rights to him, since the introduction of microchips has meant owners can 'mark' cats as their property, but you sure as heck have a moral right to know what's happened to him after all the care you gave him. 

It's understandable the vet feels she can't divulge any details, but I am sure there are other ways you could find out some info.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The vet did say there were people who would look after FIV cats, and i did say to her in my last message to her that i can understand why some circumstances people were not allowed to know where the cat was, say if the cat had been taken off them for reasons of cruelty or neglect
In my case i dont think its fair as i am not trying to gert him back, only wanting to know he is safe and happy, specially as he was such a grightened and easily stressed cat, cant bear to think of him hiding under covers etc again, as he was happy here in the end,and trusted me, he knew i wouldnt make him mix with the others,and always made sure the coast was clear sio he could get out and in again safely, 
To be honest,even if back with original owners i bet he would still be a very nervous cat, as i think to him it would be like being with strangers again, and if they have other cats, and kids possibly , poor boy will be terrified


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have done a bit of digging, and found out more about Dylans background, it seems the original owner took him into a cat boarding place saying she couldnt cope with him, then registered him with the vet i took him to as missing, i spoke to the cattery where she took him this morning, they still have his vaccination cards and microchip details, the lady said he should have had his mc details updated, but the new owner wasnt given them,so couldnt 
The original owner rang the cattery a few weeks ago asking why he was now at the vets[where i took him] and she didnt know how he had got there, the lady from the cattery is ringing the vets tomorrow to find out what is going on, she said she wondered if it was an insurance scam, very strange
I knew there was something not right, because if Dylan had been found,hewould have been handed in to the local vets ,not a rescue a few miles away, so the plot thickens, i still dont know where he is, but i did ask the cattery lady to pass my phone no on,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor Dylan


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know, i have wondered if the owners partner was cruel to himor something, hes frightened of men , i will find out tomorrow if i can what bhas happened to him, im surprised the cattery took him in,as its a paying for boarding cattery, not an actual rescue, unless the owner of Dylan and this cattery know each other, and strange they didnt pass vaccination cards and chip details on, they could easily have posted them on, and they have kept them


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It all sounds extremely odd and fishy Jaycee!  Poor Dylan getting caught up in all this!  I feel so sorry for him. 

If the original owner whose details are on the microchip gave him up to a boarding cattery then she is not likely to want him back 3 yrs later I think! The vet must surely have discovered he'd been given up when she contacted the owner through the microchip details, so why not come back to you and tell you this and ask if wanted Dylan back?!!

I think you are right not to let this rest. I just hope and pray nothing bad has happened to Dylan.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I suppose it's possible the owner's circumstances have changed so she now wants him back. What a strange state of affairs. I do wish you could just find out where he is to at least. I would keep probing as something else may come to light.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Why not bite the bullet and phone the RSPCA direct? I certainly wouldn't be sat there not knowing! If the previous owner doesn't want him back, then legally he is yours, surely? And you can find him a new home at your leisure. I do hope nothing has happened to him.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you hear anything further regarding Dylan?


----------

